# Which Coffee Compass beans?



## julesee (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi... Im about to order some Sweet Bourbon and want to try another of their beans too. I have already tried the Mediterranean mocha, and i like a medium roast. Cherry type flavours work for me as well as the usual chocolately ones. Willing to try new flavours though. This for drinking in a latte. Any recommendations? Cheers!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Java Jampit as a single origin........


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Have a look at Brazilian rohomundo


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Another vote here for the jampit my fav at the moment


----------



## julesee (Aug 12, 2014)

robti said:


> Another vote here for the jampit my fav at the moment


many thanks for the replies....what typically is a jampit coffee? Had assumed strawberries/raspberry flavours


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Peru Inambari Mayo formerly known as Tunki


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Hill And Valley, surely...?

I'm currently trying Jampit Estate, which I believe is single origin? Not excessively impressed. Much prefer Jampit Hit, which I believe is a blend?

I also have a bag of their washed Yirgacheffe waiting in the wings.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffee sis such a personal thing thogh. it just takes someone to have the shot one degree too cold, tamped too firmly, ground too fine etc etc, and the end result is.........Jampit, to my taste, is dark, chocolatey nutty......not light and fruity and served through a good grinder and a lever, hard to beat


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I brought a kilo of Brighton Lanes a couple of weeks ago. They've been in the freezer since.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I really liked the Caravanserai blend but realise that might be a fraction darker than medium.

I would give Rich/Greg a call and have a chat. They're really helpful and I'm sure would recommend something that'll suit your palate.


----------



## julesee (Aug 12, 2014)

Many thanks guys - this time going for the Java jampit (and the sweet bourbon)...will try the others next time


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Ethiopian Cherry Natural Process

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/ethiopian-yirgacheffe-natural-process-500g.html

Like a really fine dark chocolate it has cherry / wine acidity. Sweet and memorable as espresso. Definitely big enough for milk drinks too.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Coffee Compass's Monsoon Malabar Hit is very similar to the Jampit but for my money it's the better one









Also, if you like coffee and quality dark chocolate then you can't beat their Mocha Italia.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Java Jampit gets my vote


----------



## julesee (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks very much - lots to be getting on with here!


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm about 5 shots into half a kilo of Jampit Hit. It's really dark!! I'm enjoying it more with each shot but I wasn't too sure after my first cup. I had to loosen my grind hugely from the Sweet Bourbon beans to avoid choking the machine. I think I need to rest the beans for a few days but I can never wait!

For me the initial sip of each shot is like an explosion of smokey nuts.

Personally I prefer the Sweet Bourbon but as I said I'm only a few cups into my first half kilo and with each cup I am getting more joy. Either way it is certainly an immensely interesting bean.


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

ive had mixed results from coffeecompass, i had the Brazilian rohomundo and tunki about 6 months ago and wouldnt get either again, the rohomundo tasted dirtier/muddier than other decent brazilians and the tunki had a raw grassy taste at all roast levels below second crack (where it just tasted ashey).

the Rwandan red bourbon was good when fresh, but after a few months storage of the green beans, deteriorated to close to undrinkable.

the cuban is probably pretty safe bet.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What are you roasting it on ?

You are referring to green beans you roasts yourself as opposed to the other posters who are buying roasted?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It takes a very skilled home roaster, to be able to replicate anything like the levels set by a pro roaster. I would think there are 2 members of this forum who will achieve that status. I roasted for 7 years and stopped when I realised that there was no point in having high end kit if you could not produce top quality beans


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

yes, ive got a simple setup (time and bean temp monitored) and it wont be as good as large volume probat roasting but the results are ok and at least consistent enough to make comparisons between beans.

i can usually get the true taste of the bean after finding the right roast level and its pretty easy to do decent beans, but with some beans, no matter what you do with them, they always have the same inherent taste defect. perhaps theyre not as noticeable if darker roasted and used in milk based drinks.


----------



## julesee (Aug 12, 2014)

Wow really impressed with the Sweet Bourbon - slightly on the lighter side than the Mediterranean Mocha, but still a nice and gloopy extraction, and wonderful in a latte...probably my favourite coffee since buying my machine earlier this year, possibly supplanting Rave's Italian Job and Mocha

Coffee Compass were kind enough to throw in a sample of Hill and Valley with the Bourbon and Jampit.... so looking forward to these!


----------



## julesee (Aug 12, 2014)

Well...hugely impressed with both Sweet Bourbon and Java jampit...thanks for the recommendations. Edging it over Rave offerings now in my view.


----------

